# BEST CALMER FOR MARE IN SEASON!



## bu_apple (30 April 2008)

I just wondered if anyone could recommend any calmers they have used that have actually worked? My mare is a 5yr old TB and every year end of April/beginning of May we have a few weeks of absolute mad behaviour and generally being a complete tart!
She has been on her food for 8 months with no behaviour change (simple systems) and has behaved brilliantly.
I know her age and breeding have alot to do with it but she's only this insane for these first few weeks in spring!
She has been off for two weeks as she fell over in the field (did huge buck and literally did a flip) and hurt her back-due to her idiotic behaviour!-she's driving me mad!
I tried Global herbs and Hilton herbs Equilibrium with no joy. I could really do with finding a good one this year so by the time next year comes i can start feeding it to her in Feb time so she doesn't get to this stage!


----------



## alicep (30 April 2008)

have you tried stroppy mare??? its not a calmer as such but controls the hormones which settled my mare brilliantly.


----------



## cellie (30 April 2008)

We use wendalls herbs from beginning of spring and it helps we dont seem to get the stroppy behaviour.The good thing is its not man made really is natural herbs.


----------



## Gucci_b (30 April 2008)

I have used two in the past  and would recommend NOMAD £13 &amp; Attitude Adjustment £32 both by badminton horse feeds


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 April 2008)

I have a gelding (thank god!!) but my friends mare is a total slapper to put it mildly, Its quite gross riding behind her as she staggers along barely able to walk for flashing! Nice
She uses and swears by something called oestress or something like i may have spelt that wrongly sorry- she hasn't got any yet this year hence the reason i have seen how bad she is!


----------



## RuthP (1 May 2008)

When my mare was a youngster she used to be terrible. we put her on something called Top Line by High Form A. it is initially used for top line but its been found to calm mares. it worked wonders with mine, i otherwise would have had to sell her. its pricey but was defiantely worth it. now shes older and has grown up slightly shes on Oestress which i swear by. it is a much cheaper option also! i tried stroppy mare (dodsen and Horrel) on an old mare of mine and found it did nothing but each horse is different! i really must buy a gelding!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (1 May 2008)

Oestress is fab, but my mare started to refuse to eat it, so now I use No More Moods (which is almost as good).


----------



## chunklovescooks (1 May 2008)

Oestress is great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my mum mixes it in with carrots, bread etc, and Rowenna loves it! 
As Piebald mentioned, some horses can be fussy, but if they like it, it works brilliently!!!

Stephen


----------

